# windows office 2007 installer cannot find enterprise.ww cab file



## 11B-33T (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy New Year TSF! Hope all had an incident free New Years Eve celebration.

Unfortunately, the flying-fickle-fniger-of-fate does not take a break over the holidays so here I am...:facepalm:

Title says all and the hardware is an ACER Aspire laptop running Windows 7 Home Premium SP1. I do see that Office 2010 (trial version) came pre-loaded and only needs to be bought but I already own the Office 2007 that I want to load on the laptop. Could the 2010 be causing a conflict and need to be de-installed before I attempt the 2007 install?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Shouldn't be an issue. Seems like perhaps a media issue with your office CD.


----------



## alem124max (Jan 2, 2012)

hi,
For best ms office word you can download OpenOffice.org and you can find it very useful and effective because it is free and it support any operating systems like xp , mac, vista etc.


----------



## 11B-33T (Jul 13, 2005)

djaburg said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. Seems like perhaps a media issue with your office CD.


Thanks for the reply. I have ensured the CD is clean w/no scratches and have cleaned the DVD drive 2x with a cleaning disc but still no-joy. Any other measures I should attempt?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Does that disk work on any other computers if an install is attempted?


----------



## 11B-33T (Jul 13, 2005)

djaburg said:


> Does that disk work on any other computers if an install is attempted?


Yes sir it does. I installed on the computer I'm using right now which is an ACER Aspire 5253 running Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 as well as my other laptop.


----------



## 11B-33T (Jul 13, 2005)

...unsure _what_ I did other than make a copy of the EnterpriseWW cab files and place them on the desktop, this was where the install was failing as it could not locate them on the disc, but the damn install went off with no other issues.

I hate 'cleared while testing' gremlins that provide no conclusive remedies. Can I get a mod to lock this thread please?

BTW, thanks for all replies & input.


----------

